# Besame Mucho /Wattkopf Samstag früh



## ironalex (16. Februar 2007)

Servus,
ich wollte morgen früh ne runde biken gehen.
limitierender faktor hierbei: ich muß um 13uhr wieder in karlsruhe sein.
ansonsten hätte ich lust besame mucho zu fahren (falls jemand (mit)fährt) oder sonst wattkopf ein paar mal.
gerne könnte man auch richtig früh los, sogar so das man noch lampe für den uphill braucht.
je nachdem, wie sichs ergibt

gruß alex


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Februar 2007)

Fällt dir sowas immer so kurzfristig ein? Leider bin ich morgen früh schon ausgebucht -  hab nen Friseurtermin, man will ja an Fasching gut aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironalex (16. Februar 2007)

Nachdem das wetter wohl so genial bleibt könnte man das ganze am sonntag morgen machen, allederdungs auch wieder vormittags damit ich noch ein bisserl was geschafft bekomme.
wer kommt mit? und ist auch bereit am sonntag früh aufzustehen?

gruß alex


----------



## dave (17. Februar 2007)

wenn du am we mehr zeit hättest, würd' ich dich gerne wieder in die pfalz zerren. aber vielleicht ja das nächste mal ...?


----------



## Saci (18. Februar 2007)

also, wer heute (so in 1-2 stunden) in der nähe des besame mucho, oder sogar direkt aufm trail (wissn immernochnich obbers au wirklich is *gg*) unterwegs is, hatt die möglichkeit 3 sehr geile exemplare der sehr seltenen Freeride-gattung zu gesicht zu bekommn.... auf Deutsch: Der "kermit*", der "peter Lustich" und meine wenigkeit gehn heut trails heizn


----------



## ironalex (18. Februar 2007)

ja in die pfalz zerren klingt sehr verlockend. leider wird der nightride am mittwoch für mich das letzte mal mtb fahren bis september sein.  
bis dahin nur mitm "kurierrad" im flachland im "regenland" rumheizen.

war grad eben die beiden strecken am wattkopf fahren, war natürlich wenig befriedigend aber zeitmäßig das einzig machbare, da bahn nach bad herrenalb auch wieder lang gedauert hätte.

hoff ich seh einige am mittwoch dann noch

gruß alex


----------



## kermit* (18. Februar 2007)

Wetter, Trails in Bad Herrenalb, alles war heute einfach perfekt!
Sogar die Wanderer und Nordic-Walker waren ausnahmslos sehr freundlich! Auch selten


----------



## Saci (18. Februar 2007)

^^ dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen..... außer viell. die 10-15 bäume aufm trail...


----------



## dave (18. Februar 2007)

ironalex schrieb:


> leider wird der nightride am mittwoch für mich das letzte mal mtb fahren bis september sein.
> bis dahin nur mitm "kurierrad" im flachland im "regenland" rumheizen.



oh je! was 'ne durststrecke ... 
wegen mi schau' ich mal. vielleicht geht da was!  



kermit* schrieb:


> Wetter, Trails in Bad Herrenalb, alles war heute einfach perfekt!



tja, als wir am verregneten letzten so dort waren lag noch schnee! ich wette ihr seid ein wenig trockener heimgekommen.


----------



## kermit* (18. Februar 2007)

Wir haben am Wegesrand noch etwas Schnee liegen sehn, sonst alles trocken

Auf dem Trail unterhalb vom dem Mauthäuschen Richtung Bad Herrenalb lagen wie Saci schon gesagt hat ca. 15 Bäume über den Weg, war ne recht anstrengende Kletteraktion
Also wers umfahren kann: Ist angebracht


----------



## knoflok (19. Februar 2007)

moin alex;

das mit samstag is bei mir irgendwie ins wasser gefallen. bzw. wegen brummschädle vom vorabend ausgefallen... bin dann erst um 1130 aufgewacht :-/ 

warst am freitag bei mir im büro? wenn ja haben wir uns wohl grad verpasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironalex (19. Februar 2007)

hi markus, 
schade das das am samstag nix war. habe am freitag so um 12uhr bei dir vorbeigeschaut, war aber schon alles zu. zuvor hatte ich ja eine sehr erfreuliche "konferenz"  
bis dann
gruß alex


----------



## PTZ (21. Februar 2007)

Hi,
war am Sonntag am BM und konnte am Gleitschirmfliegerstartplatz dieses nette Bildchen machen ...
Grüsse  
PTZ


----------



## roterflitzer (11. März 2007)

guten tach die herren! 
ich bin dienstag in KA und möchte evtl mit der bahn nach bad herrenalb und dann zurück treten. da ich da noch nie war - wo kann ich da interessante trails finden? oder hat von euch ortskundigen sogar jmd dienstag zeit? über die uhrzeit bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren.
gruß roterflitzer


----------



## black soul (13. März 2007)

leider zu spät aber fürs nächste mal.
du willst aber nicht nur auf dem graf rhena weg bleiben oder?
http://northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Kategorie:Singletrack
 B, F und T wären da ganz  lustig


----------



## roterflitzer (15. März 2007)

hallo schwarze seele!
wenn der graf rhena weg der entlang der alb ist, hab ich darauf den rückweg zurückgelegt. einen trail von besagtem link hab ich gefunden, den vom langmarks zur teufelsmühle, den von bernbach nach frauenalb leider nicht, oder nur zum teil. hat aber viel spaß gemacht... um ostern komm ich wohl wieder in die gegend und meld´mich dann einfach mal früher.
gruß roterflitzer


----------



## Deleted 133833 (27. März 2011)

hallo
gibts eine schöne trail tages tour um den besame mucho rum und wie komme ich dahin komme aus nagold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. März 2011)

Von Bad Herrenalb aus kann man da schon was kombinieren. Einen Track hab ich davon aber nicht. Wenns zeitlich passt zeig ich es dir aber gerne mal. 
Wie du am besten von Nagold nach BH kommst kann dir sicher Tante Google verraten.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Von Bad Herrenalb aus kann man da schon was kombinieren. Einen Track hab ich davon aber nicht. Wenns zeitlich passt zeig ich es dir aber gerne mal.
> Wie du am besten von Nagold nach BH kommst kann dir sicher Tante Google verraten.



ja das wäre nicht schlecht liegt vor meiner haustür und ich kenne nix zwieschen nagold und pforzheim

schau schon mal bei gps tours

gruß kai


----------



## lovac (30. März 2011)

@ catwiesel39,
ich habe einen GPS Track von BM, bei Interesse PN an mich.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. April 2011)

lovac schrieb:


> @ catwiesel39,
> ich habe einen GPS Track von BM, bei Interesse PN an mich.
> Gruß


hallo das wäre interessant sind da auch einige trail um bad herrenalb dabei

gruß kai


----------

